# Transparenz-Vererbung



## kc-tm (14. Juni 2005)

Hi CSS-Freunde,

freut mich dabei sein zu dürfen!   

Hier mal mein 1.Problem:
Wie kann ich die Vererbung eines transparenten Hintergrundes aufheben?
- Das Problem ist, daß ich einen DIV-Layer als Fenster, aber den Hintergrund leicht transparent haben möchte. Sobald sich Inhalt im DIV-L befindet, wird dieser auch transparent - und das soll nicht sein.

Jetzt musste ich was umständlich zusammen friemeln und habe also DIV-L übereinander gelegt -> Hintergrund, Kopfbereich, Content

Beispiel:

*HTML*

```
<div class="left-navi-top"> 
    <div class="ichmag"></div>
 </div>  
 <div class="left-navigation"> 
   <div class="left-content">
     <br /><br />
     <a href="#" target="_self">Link 1</a><br />
     <a href="#" target="_self">Link 2</a><br />
     <a href="#" target="_self">Link 3</a><br />
     <a href="#" target="_self">Link 4</a>
   </div>
 </div>
```

Beispiel:

*CSS*

```
.left-navi-top {
z-index:10;
position:absolute;
margin-top:10px;
margin-left:10px;
width:140px;
height:15px;
background-color:white;
filter:alpha(opacity=85); -moz-opacity: 0.85;
border:1px dotted grey;
}
.ichmag {
z-index:12;
position:absolute;
width:66px;
height:35px;
margin-top:-5px;
margin-left:33px;
background-image:url(images/screendesign/ichmag.gif);
background-repeat:no-repeat;
background-position:top center;
}
.left-navigation {
z-index:9;
position:absolute;
margin-top:25px;
margin-left:10px;
width:140px;
height:200px;
border-left:1px solid #B34D4D;
border-right:1px solid #B34D4D;
border-bottom:1px solid #B34D4D;
}
.left-content {
z-index:11;
position:absolute;
width:100%;
height:100%;
background-color:white;
filter:alpha(opacity=75); -moz-opacity: 0.75;
text-align:center;
}
```

Ja, es ist wirklich umständlich, aber irgendwie hab ich es nur so hinbekommen   
Freu mich über jede Hilfe!

Viele Grüße,
GraFire


----------



## kc-tm (14. Juni 2005)

ok, hat sich erledigt. geht nicht. Layer + Inhalt wird transparent und es gibt wohl auch keine Möglichkeit diese Vererbung aufzuheben   

mfg


----------



## versuch13 (14. Juni 2005)

Hi, es ist schon möglich, hatte das Problem auch vor ein paar Monaten und da wurde mir hier weiter geholfen.
 Du musst mit position absolut arbeiten, und den Layer mit dem Inhalt mit einem höheren z-index drüber legen.

 Hänge dir ein Beispiel an.

 Gruß


----------

